
A professional programmer joined an amateur gamedev project… it didn’t go well - mproud
https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/3244ex/a_professional_programmer_recently_joined_my/
======
Swizec
That's not a professional programmer, that's a cowboy coder. As somebody who
makes his living by writing code, I would not want this guy on my
team/project/anywherenearmycodebase.

------
frozenport
Woe is a professional programmer, who in in their day-to-day life with
programs so poorly structured that their idea of recreation is to re-factor
code.

------
spacemanmatt
At least redditors seem to be calling out the "professional" for reckless
egotism. I'm pleasantly surprised.

